# Snow whites nigerian babies



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Buckling

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Doeling








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

She had triplets but the first one was born dead 
#1 buckling- DOA
#2 buckling all black except white Mohawk and white spot on end of tail
#3 doeling spotted she is very active! And thriving!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

They are so cute!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, they are adorable! congratulations  so sorry about the first one though :hug:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Adorable,, sorry about the first buck..sad


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Omg that doeling is beautiful


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

iiweazle said:


> Omg that doeling is beautiful


Agreed! I'm so in love with her!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Opinions wanted 

Mama is named Snow White

Last year she had twin bucks we named them doc and dopey

Do I continue with the dwarf names?
I'm left with...happy, sneezy, grumpy, bashful or sleepy

The last 5 names are not as appealing especially for a girl


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't think you have to continue with the dwarf names. I think she doeling looks like she should be named Grace and the buckling Honor. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I also agree!  Beautiful doeling! And SUCH a treat to see a colorful, flashy DOELING for a change! Seems most of the color comes thru in the bucklings! LoL
Congratulations! Beautiful kids!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

What a beautiful baby girl!❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

imbossofchaos said:


> Doeling
> View attachment 62929
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Love that doeling!!! Where are you located?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Love that doeling!!! Where are you located?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Oroville California

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks guys!!!
I like honor for the boy!
I have an alpine cross doe I call grace.

Hopefully they both keep there blue eyes!
Last years twins one kept blue the other brown.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Little boy is not doing so well 
Won't nurse on his own, I open his mouth and put the nipple in but he just nibbles. Doesn't suck. He will suck on my finger for a few secs then quits.
I've been milking and syringe feeding him since the middle of the night 
He's not active at all, just lays there. He is a tiny bit stronger than yesterday but still very lazy?
He will stand up for about one min but then lays back down.

Also he is panting? He's not too hot but I do have him under the heat lamp.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

He just got up on his own and is taking wobbly baby steps

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Gave him this will it work?














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need BoSe and B Complex.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

You could keep the dwarf theme for the buckling and go with a disney princess theme for the doeling?

Aurora, Jasmine, Mulan, Belle, Ariel, Cinderella, Rapunzel, Pocahontas, Merida, Tiana are a few that come to mind (not sure on all spellings though...) 

Or the ones in waiting Elsa and Anna (?)


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> You need BoSe and B Complex.


I'm guessing it's too late for this guy
Where do I get it? For future
I went to my local feed store for help and they told me to go to tractor supply for selenium and iodine

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Tractor Supply has an oral vitamin e and selenium product that you can give to kids. 
I have also bought Vitamine B there before as well. 

BoSe is actually administered by a veterinarian.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I gave him nutri drench which has selenium and vit e


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I hope he gets better. Keep an eye on him. I had a problem like that with one of my doelings, she wouldn't eat. Get some milk into him somehow. I'll have to post more tomorrow, I'm really tired (I have another doeling that has joint ill and I'm trying to get her all better). Let me know how he does tomorrow. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Could this work?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Also found this and this














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Give him the Molasses. You need to try to "force-feed" him. Give him a bottle of milk and if he doesn't suck, rub his neck and chin and that will help.  Also, keep him warm.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She is adorable!!! How is the buckling?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

BoSe is vet Rx. You could probably find a selenium gel.


----------

